# Canine Good Citizen CGC



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

Are there any maltese here that are CGC certified?
if so.. did you train your fluff yourself? Was the test hard?

I'm debating on getting Minnie so we can start doing some volunteer work together :thumbsup:

thanks in advance


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa passed her CGC last fall. We found a wonderful trainer (at PetSmart no less) who took her through three levels of obedience classes to prepare her for the test. And I think it was one of the hardest things I've ever done - harder than my masters' degree actually. I'd suggest working with a good trainer who can help you through the rough parts. Our trainer is a CGC tester for AKC as well as a trainer for a local therapy dog program, so she's very good. 

In addition to class one day a week for a little over 6 months, going through beginner, intermediate and advanced, we also worked at home every day. Even then, during the actual test, you just never know what's going to happen. As it turns out, she did beautifully and I am so proud of her!

Good luck!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have been going to classes with Lilly and have so much fun working with her. I have thought about working towards something like this also but we have a long way to go at this point we are just having fun.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

thank you! this helped a lot .. I will probably be enrolling into training classes soon


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

As a matter of fact, Pearl graduated today from Intermediate Obedience with flying colors. She can be extremely distractible to there is no certainty on any given day with little Pearl Girl but I was amazed at how she must have KNOWN this was the big day.

And then she came home and peed on my bed. :smilie_tischkante:

We also have been doing this through Petsmart for the past 4 months and will be going on to Advanced and I'd HOPE the CGC award (if she holds up)! 

I'm just as excited about beginning agillity for FUN next month though! 

Not sure if this attachment will show or if you have to click on the link. Can someone tell me how to make it show once it's uploaded?


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=95125&stc=1&d=1304382189


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

All of my young dogs have this. Sign up for a prep class and enjoy training!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

congratulations pearl! and i'm sorry but the attachment isn't showing...

did anyone work on obedience at home? i've been working on a few things with minnie and am just wondering if i'll have to start on the beginners level.. but i guess the easiest way is to go and ask the instructors..


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

trying one more time:​


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Both Bogie and Cassie have their CGC certificates. Bogie has moved on to "just for fun" agility. He loves it, but is too unreliable to really compete. I hope to move Cassie on to trails in obedience and rally. I've been pretty lax about training, but hoping to get back to it real soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie has her CGC. I did train her myself when she was an only fluff. A lot of my Lhasas had CGCs. At the Lhasa Nationals we always had the CGC tests available for those that wanted to try.

Anyway, neither Tilly nor Secret have theirs. I love the graduation pic above. It's so cute!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> trying one more time:​


What an adorable picture of Pearl. :smartass: We've been in basic obedience class for the past month and I would love to have him go for a CGC down the road. He seems to like obedience a lot and has really been learning a lot.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> What an adorable picture of Pearl. :smartass: We've been in basic obedience class for the past month and I would love to have him go for a CGC down the road. He seems to like obedience a lot and has really been learning a lot.


Ohhh, Susan, it seems to be the ONLY place Pearl's able to focus. She's such a wild wild hyper pup. That's my reason for continuing towards the CGC and on to agility for fun. It HAS to help her settle down, I keep thinking.:smilie_tischkante:


----------

